# Stellplatz/Free camping in Germany.



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

We are off to Germany on the 13th October for a month. I'm looking for Stellplatz/Freecamping spots on the Mosel (Trier to Koblenz), on the Rhine south of Koblenz and in the Black Forest.

It's about 10 years since we last visited these areas so we could do with some up to date info.

If you have any favorite spots in these ares they would be most welcome.

I've tried searching the "Find a Campsite" facility for PJ's info but I can't get it to work.

Don


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Don

We were on the Mosel this year, stellplatz we stopped on: 

Trier: by the river very close to the centre of the town, on the left side main bridge crossing .. 

Enkirch: Huge stellplatz on the river, 5 mins from shops.. highly recommended. 

Alf. By the local swimming pool, excellent 

Have a good trip, if I you need more info please PM 

Jim


----------



## womokiste (May 15, 2005)

Hi Don, whren you follow the Moselle, you can find a "Stellplatz" in most of the villages on your way. So there will be no problem. 
For the other regions - have a in the forum, uising the "search" function, you will also find some informations.
When you´re using a navigation system - there are a lot of poi-lists in the download-area.
Franz Peter


----------

